

Cringely's Problems Contacting Startups - Do You Know Who Your CEO Is? - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2010/05/question-time/

======
drallison
It's not only startups that don't have phone numbers, addresses, email
addresses, and identifiable persons of authority. It's big companies too.

